# Buddy Seats



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

When did the "Buddy Seats" start?

I'm looking for a 80-100 HP 2wd tractor (used) and I'd like room for my sons, wife, whoever to be able to ride along. Pretty limited budget so I'm wondering what the oldest tractors that have the buddy seats are?

Red, Blue, Green, Orange, I'm OK with any color.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The sell them aftermarket for 1980s era John Deere’s and IH. Showed up in cih and nh cabs in 1990’s. I bought the Kubota factory one for my 1999 m120. The late 80s France built Massey’s started getting them too.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was also told to address them as training seats for insurance purposes just something the NH salesman told me.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> I was also told to address them as training seats for insurance purposes just something the NH salesman told me.


 yup that's what they call them


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And that's what I use them for......anyone found any sources? I need one for a tractor as well...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

They have them for the JD sound guard cabs. I don't why they would bother, can't be much different than putting down the arm rest.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have on a T4-95 NH and if you sit in for more then 5 minutes you can't wait to get out of it, too small and low for my fat butt


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> They have them for the JD sound guard cabs. I don't why they would bother, can't be much different than putting down the arm rest.


Yep....both of my sons rode on those arm rests for several years then we started putting a cushion on the armrest for them....and then they made me ride on the cushion when they were learning. :blink:

Regards, Mike


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

JD 4000 series you fold down the armrest, 6000, 7000, and 8000 is when it became a option. Lookup K and M Mfg. in Renville, MN. They have everything.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Only familiar with the CIH side of things. The European MX Maxxums were the earliest CIHs that I know of that had a factory buddy seat. The TM New Hollands have a pretty decent place for a child to sit also.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 60 series that became the TM had jump seats too. The 40 series that became the TS had more of a butt notch but it's the same cab so I'm sure the seat could be retrofitted.



Gearclash said:


> Only familiar with the CIH side of things. The European MX Maxxums were the earliest CIHs that I know of that had a factory buddy seat. The TM New Hollands have a pretty decent place for a child to sit also.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

If you are on a limited budget you might look into an 8xxx series Allis. No factory buddy seat but the cabs are huge and the aftermarket fold up ones fit really nicely on the fender left of the operator.


----------

